# kioti SB 54 snowblower



## garretttpe (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi all
Newbe here
I have a front mount kioti snow blower on my kioti tractor. I would like to increase the fan speed of the blower, factory speed is 840RPM. It is a splined #60 gear (driven gear). Can anyone help me out where I can find a #60 splined sprocket with different teeth that will fit?

Im sure you all will ask me questions like how many teeth does it have now, how many splines/ diam of the splines, I cant answer that now but can get it if need be

Thanks
Larry


----------

